# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  'Casualty', 'Holby City': BBC searches for new boss

## Perdita

The BBC has begun searching for a new boss to take the helm of Casualty and Holby City.

Current executive producer Johnathan Young has been in charge of the popular dramas since March 2011, but his two-year fixed-term contract will soon come to an end.

According to Broadcast, the BBC is now advertising for a successor and it is currently unclear whether Young intends to reapply for the position.

Young took over from Belinda Campbell on the programmes after five years at Talkback Thames.

He was The Bill's executive producer for its final five years on the air and was also one of Holby's original producers in 1999.

Young's current post sees him oversee both of the BBC's prime-time medical dramas, working with Nikki Wilson and Justin Young, who are the series producers of Casualty and Holby respectively.

----------


## Perdita

Oliver Kent  has been announced as the new executive producer of Casualty and Holby City.

BBC Drama Production announced that Kent will be taking over from Johnathan Young, following reports that the BBC was searching for a replacement earlier this month.

Kent has worked for BBC Drama for 17 years, and became Casualty's series producer in 2007. He is also currently the senior producer for Holby City.

His new role will see him reporting to Clare Hudson, Head of BBC Wales Productions, and Kate Harwood, Head of BBC Drama Production England.

Kent ﻿said of his appointment: "I am truly delighted to be taking up the position of Executive Producer on Casualty and Holby City.

"Over many years I have grown to love both programmes equally and am really excited at the prospect of working with the brilliant teams in Elstree and Roath Lock. I am inheriting two shows in great shape and I can't wait to get started."

Harwood added: "With his depth of experience, his passion for Continuing Drama and his commitment to talent on-screen and off, Oliver will be a great new leader for our two flagship medical shows and I can't wait to work with him."

Kent will begin his new position on March 11, dividing his time between Elstree and Roath Lock Studios in Cardiff.

----------

